# Great New!!!!!



## reptastic (Feb 4, 2012)

Storms mouth is healing very well, he has started bk eating, it turned back pink, I'm so happy it went well, we will go see the vet in about a week or so for a final check up....fingers cross the vet gives him a clean bill of health


----------



## jumper123 (Feb 4, 2012)

CONGRATS! glad he is healing so well! he is a stocky gu!


----------



## reptastic (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks, lol that's scrawny for him, he hasn't been eating due to the jaw issue and brumation, but he gets a lot bigger with a full belly


----------



## teguboy77 (Feb 5, 2012)

Glad to hear your tegu's doing better.


----------



## AP27 (Feb 5, 2012)

Guess I maybe missed it but....what happened?


----------



## reptastic (Feb 5, 2012)

He had a small piece of bone lodged. Inside his lower jaw, the vet had to remove it


----------



## AP27 (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh! I remember that post now. Glad he's doing well.


----------



## m3s4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Glad to hear he's well on his way to a good recovery.


----------



## new2tegus (Apr 30, 2012)

That's good news, I'm glad to hear it, he looks great.


----------

